# We have a traitor.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So there! Take that! and a hooty hoot hoo to you too!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Evil!! Lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to agree..*sigh* I can't believe it..


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

What a mean mean thing to do...you go girl, and to ChikFilA and enjoy every bite without her LOL!

Now, tell me more about Horsetown???? What is this and why don't I have one close to me????


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Over 70,000 sq.ft. of Western Boots, Jeans, Clothes, Tack & More - Horsetown Western Stores

We have Horsetown South about an hour above me and it's the biggest tack store in the south (or so they say)..and we will take a trip about once a month up and see what they have to ohh and ahh over..and probably buy a few things..It's awesome!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

OHHH that looks like fun...I don't even ride Western and I bet there's a million things I would need there for my girl...probably best we dont have one close by.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow look like my tack store Stampede Tack


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sierra is a meany poopy head. I think we need to organize a HF convention. Chikfila and horse town.......and not invite her. SO THERE!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

can i come live with you guys!!! i want a store like that near me 

and what a big meanie sierra is


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

With Grace said:


> OHHH that looks like fun...I don't even ride Western and I bet there's a million things I would need there for my girl...probably best we dont have one close by.


TONS of English things!! Those are just a few of the pictures on their website...They have saddles, clothes, tack, saddle pads, irons, helmets...the whole deal!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I just said "Oooh and Ahhh" seeing all those saddles! Is everything Western there?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

kait18 said:


> can i come live with you guys!!! i want a store like that near me
> 
> and what a big meanie sierra is


Kait...have you ever been to Horseman's Outlet down Rt 31 in Lebanon? It's not quite as big as that...but it's pretty big. 

And Sierra...really! how could you do such a thing to DrumRunner?????


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Gimme hands!!! Gimme Hands!!!
We have one tack shop within 60 miles!!! All English and they have 6 saddles in stock. 
:twisted:I'd throw a fit if I were left behind.:twisted:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> I just said "Oooh and Ahhh" seeing all those saddles! Is everything Western there?


They have everything..western, english, and farm stuff.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

wow i want a store like that close by!!!!!! 
Wow yeah i say go with another friend and not her! 
When you go, if u buy anything you should post pics!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

-whines- I want to go!! We have a christmas bizarre around here that all the equestrian teams set up booths that is so cool, I love it. Its nothing like that though, dang! Next time I'll fly out and go with you myself! lol


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> Kait...have you ever been to Horseman's Outlet down Rt 31 in Lebanon? It's not quite as big as that...but it's pretty big.
> 
> And Sierra...really! how could you do such a thing to DrumRunner?????


no i must check it out!!! i am already googling directions lol  thank you


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanna go!

Drumrunner..... send me a plane ticket ASAP!!!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Poor DrumRunner! The nerve of some people. *shakes head in disgust*


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol if any of you are ever in Georgia I will take you!! Del, they even have stuff for your cows and piggies!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey now I can explain!
I did not intentionally leave her behind I promise!
Seeing as today was valentines day I figured drum would want to spend the day with her boyfriend and seeing as mine is out of town with work I decided to spend the day with my little sister.
The original plan was to surprise my little sister by signing her out of school early and taking her to lunch and a movie....I just added a trip to horse town to it.
don't let drum fool you...she has gone without me before 

Amber- I did not get the bag (it was $55), but I did buy Dodger the cutest halter and Cadyn a kennel mat and a curb chain that matches the leather on my new tack. Sadly they did not have the reins I went for, nor did they have any saddles with stingray seat  o well there is always next time.

Don't be too hard on me guys, I am depressed over here.....I had to spend valentines day without my boyfriend......MY DAY SUCKED......hahaha but going to horse town made me feel much better


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

The traitor speaks!! Lol I've only EVER been without you once and that's because I HAD to have something and you had to work..it was no fun without my partner in crime either...

I guess karma likes me because I've had a fantastic Valentine's Day! I woke up to a sweet card and chocolates...then this evening Chris gives me a pink rose bush, because other flowers die and my little bundle of roots will grow! Soo sweet!! And now Little Tokyo Japanese Steak House...


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Awwwww What a sweet Valentine's Day.

I have a box of chocolates here, hubby got stuck working as a major snowstorm is rolling in and the hospital up by the ski slopes needed to be stocked. He spent half the night crawling under his truck putting chains on and off and came home half-frozen, filthy and exhausted.... so we're not going to do anything (he's asleep.... lol). Oh well.... at least he thought to stop and buy me lots of chocolate!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Awwwww What a sweet Valentine's Day.
> 
> I have a box of chocolates here, hubby got stuck working as a major snowstorm is rolling in and the hospital up by the ski slopes needed to be stocked. He spent half the night crawling under his truck putting chains on and off and came home half-frozen, filthy and exhausted.... so we're not going to do anything (he's asleep.... lol). Oh well.... at least he thought to stop and buy me lots of chocolate!



He did very good..I think its cute that after being all scruffed up from work and being exhausted he still remembered to get you chocolates..and you know that if he hadn't have worked there could have been a shortage or something at the hospital and him stocking it could save someone..or something lol...Hero of the day and remembered chocolates!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG i want a store like that near me but i probaly would be bankrupt!lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Awwwww What a sweet Valentine's Day.
> 
> I have a box of chocolates here, hubby got stuck working as a major snowstorm is rolling in and the hospital up by the ski slopes needed to be stocked. He spent half the night crawling under his truck putting chains on and off and came home half-frozen, filthy and exhausted.... so we're not going to do anything (he's asleep.... lol). Oh well.... at least he thought to stop and buy me lots of chocolate!


So you live in a snowy place too!! I have a super sweet husband like that, and it's a rare blessing in this world- He has a hard week @ work and has to travel a great distance for the next few days, but what a lovely card, flowers, and pasties he brought for dinner


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh I wish we had a tack store like that here. There are no decent ones within driving distance. The best I can hope for is a road trip to Big Dee's in Ohio. *sigh*

I do love Georgia and I bet it's warmer.. I'm up for a roadtrip down south LOL


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think a store like that could be very dangerous.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish HorseTown was closer to me... So close but not close enough to make it worth driving up there for one store, even if it is huge!  I'm in Brunswick/St Simons area btw DrumRunner if you know where that is


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I do. You're about 3 hours south of me..Have you ever heard of the "peaches to the beaches" thing? A big group of us do it every year and stay the day on St. Simons..


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope.. Never heard of that. But I do know the beach here is the party beach for UGA students on GA/FL weekend... lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't doubt it..they all come through my area..I've seen some pretty interesting things written on cars with car paint markers..and lost, hung over college kids lol..Sierra and I live about 30 minutes above Dublin.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> wow look like my tack store Stampede Tack


 That's where I got my cowboy hat! I have to say I love it and it looks great on rodeo days at the ranch! plus it keeps me from being blindned by the sun


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I don't doubt it..they all come through my area..I've seen some pretty interesting things written on cars with car paint markers..and lost, hung over college kids lol..Sierra and I live about 30 minutes above Dublin.


Ahh.. Never been to Dublin, I just had to look up on a map where it is lol. We actually have a horse named Dublin, named after the city... Though that is really off topic haha. When do yall come to St Simons?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Ahh.. Never been to Dublin, I just had to look up on a map where it is lol. We actually have a horse named Dublin, named after the city... Though that is really off topic haha. When do yall come to St Simons?



Sometime in late spring..whenever they decide to have Peaches to the Beaches..When we come I'll have to let you know!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh, oh, Sierra........REVENGE is in the air!!!











I think your dogma is going to be run over by Drum's Kharma.....!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Sometime in late spring..whenever they decide to have Peaches to the Beaches..When we come I'll have to let you know!


You should!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is no Horsetown here, phooey poo! Not even a Ponytown! We have a feed & ranch supply store, big whoop:happydance:


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> Hey now I can explain!
> I did not intentionally leave her behind I promise!
> Seeing as today was valentines day I figured drum would want to spend the day with her boyfriend and seeing as mine is out of town with work I decided to spend the day with my little sister.
> The original plan was to surprise my little sister by signing her out of school early and taking her to lunch and a movie....I just added a trip to horse town to it.
> ...


 at least you guys have boyfriends! imagine valentines day then!!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Moei said:


> at least you guys have boyfriends! imagine valentines day then!!


Yeah, it was not just because it was v day...it sucks when you live with someone and your used to going to sleep and waking up with them by your side and seeing them everyday to not being able to see them but once a week for weeks at a time because his job is constantly in different places  I miss him sooooo much!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!! Did I see a post that this store is located in Georgia??? I live in NE Ga and I thought they closed down Horse Town! OMG I am so looking for directions/google maps.
Seriously, I NEED this store. Rascal needs new stuff, I haven't bought much of anything for him since Christmas.....


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!! Did I see a post that this store is located in Georgia??? I live in NE Ga and I thought they closed down Horse Town! OMG I am so looking for directions/google maps.
> Seriously, I NEED this store. Rascal needs new stuff, I haven't bought much of anything for him since Christmas.....


Yes, it is on the same exit as Tanger Outlet down below Atlanta.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I would be constantly broke if that was near me, luckily most nice tack stores are only an hour away from me 

And Sierra I feel you, I didn't get to see my boyfriend yesterday either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

My boyfriend died 3 weeks before Xmas, and yesterday was also his birthday. So, horrible day for me. I'm lucky - I have 3 good tack stores near me. One is two shops down from where I work  so I buy a lot from them, but they close right as I get out of work! So I have to go during lunch haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I go to Atlanta about every 2 or 3 months....If I drive it only takes an hour or so from here... Straight shot down 400. I know exactly where the outlet is!!! SO going to make that trip next week. I have set up a trip to shop with my sister  She is going shopping for her grand baby and I am going horse shopping LOL


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> My boyfriend died 3 weeks before Xmas, and yesterday was also his birthday. So, horrible day for me. I'm lucky - I have 3 good tack stores near me. One is two shops down from where I work  so I buy a lot from them, but they close right as I get out of work! So I have to go during lunch haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG, I am so sorry for your lose!



Rascaholic said:


> I go to Atlanta about every 2 or 3 months....If I drive it only takes an hour or so from here... Straight shot down 400. I know exactly where the outlet is!!! SO going to make that trip next week. I have set up a trip to shop with my sister  She is going shopping for her grand baby and I am going horse shopping LOL


Well enjoy  there is a lot to look at 


Here is the halter I bought for my little man yesterday, isn't it precious 
It makes the blue in his eyes really pop!


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

kait18 said:


> can i come live with you guys!!! i want a store like that near me
> 
> and what a big meanie sierra is


We have one close to me also.. About 20 minutes
Called Horsetown East it is alot of fun.. But overpriced on a lot of stuff;(;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG! I'm gonna buy a plane ticket and come down there! Got enough room to put me up?! :lol: I wish I had that store! I live in Western NY.... the closest horse shopping area is Tractor Supply and there is 3 aisles of horse stuff. Nothing more.  So I go on websites and look at stuff and drool on my laptop of everything! I'm quite jealous! Haha! I go to Georgia in the summer usually for about 2 weeks.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Heck yeah we have room, come on down!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Me too me too


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

You can come too, we have room


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

And extra horses!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

All are tempting me... You're only like 3-4 hours from me!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

We mean it  we love visitors


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That was supposed to say yall.. Lol. I'll have to plan that with yall one weekend anddd you can take me to horse town since I've never been....


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Just tell us when you want to come! We're always up to something and will make sure you have a good time.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm....  get in touch with me through Facebook! Sorry I kind of went a little off topic on your thread haha


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

No problem! I'll get in touch with you.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> Heck yeah we have room, come on down!


I'll see what I'm doing this summer! Heck I'll bring my horse too if ya want me too!  I can always get some extra horse sense! 



sierrams1123 said:


> We mean it  we love visitors


I love meeting new people!  I have a facebook also!


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Drumrunner- That store looks awesome! I realized how bad my obsession over horses was when I my pulse quickened at a huge tack store in town. I was so excited to see so much horse stuff in one place! LOL I sure wish I had a girlfriend to drool over saddle pads, bits, and boots with!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

CowgirlK said:


> I'll see what I'm doing this summer! Heck I'll bring my horse too if ya want me too!  I can always get some extra horse sense!
> 
> 
> 
> I love meeting new people!  I have a facebook also!


Heck yeah you can bring them, we have PLENTY of room! hahaha

I have a 32 acre pasture that is only being occupied by a mini and a mare.....I could go for some visitors during the summer --> I have a lot of extra grass that needs eatin 

You think you could use some extra horse sense, couldn't we all?!
I think it would be lots of fun for some horse forum friends to visit 

I will PM you my facebook stuff


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

:-|


Newby32 said:


> Drumrunner- That store looks awesome! I realized how bad my obsession over horses was when I my pulse quickened at a huge tack store in town. I was so excited to see so much horse stuff in one place! LOL I sure wish I had a girlfriend to drool over saddle pads, bits, and boots with!


Laugh! Well as much as Sierra hurt my poor feelings, I guess I can forgive her...She is fun to go to Horsetown with..


If anyone is interested you can always come visit us! We'll show you an awesome time and take you shopping at Horsetown!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I'm going to need to crash at someone's when I fly over from Australia... 

It looks like heaven there!! Soo jealous of you lucky ducks that get to live near there.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> So I'm going to need to crash at someone's when I fly over from Australia...
> 
> It looks like heaven there!! Soo jealous of you lucky ducks that get to live near there.



Like I said......come on down, up, or over....we have room


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha sounds like a plan! Going off to pack


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah yeah yeah!!! party in our town!!!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Partyy!!! Sounds like were gonna have a great time! Horse back riding and meeting people! YAY!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> Kait...have you ever been to Horseman's Outlet down Rt 31 in Lebanon? It's not quite as big as that...but it's pretty big.


Wait, what??? That's only a few hours from me and I have never heard of it.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Too late to edit my above post, but I am in trouble - Horseman's outlet is only a few hours from me, and they have a website with free shipping. Sigh! 

It feels wrong not to buy something if the shipping is free. LOL


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

sierrams1123 said:


> yeah yeah yeah!!! party in our town!!!


Hmmm....you're not too far from NC. I never could pass up a tack shop.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....you're not too far from NC. I never could pass up a tack shop.


Well your invited too


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....you're not too far from NC. I never could pass up a tack shop.


Definitely let us know if you're ever our way!


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Ladies,
Drum Runner..Thanks for the message That was very awesome of you to welcome me in

Anyways speaking of coming up, down, over or under...****. Yall come on up here to Walton County too
Got 525 acres to ride on that backs up to Hard Labor Creek state park with another 32 miles of Horse trails
And Horsetown East is only a 30 minute drive to Snellville...hehehe

I noticed yall are close to Dublin..have you guys ever road at the organized ride they have down there? I have been to that one once before, didnt know if yall hve been to it.

Or if you ladies go on any of the other Organized rides: Warrenton or Ward?

If not go to the judgesridelist.com gives you all the organized rides, and just day rides also in all the Southeast: TN,NC,SC,FL,KY,GA, and AL


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome!

Silver Spur Riding Club?? Those trail rides are a BIG thing around here..I've ridden a few of their rides and a ton of our friends ride with Silver Spur and they travel a big deal. I've heard of a few Ward names but I am awful with names, I'm better with faces..


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm jealous... No organized trail ride type things near me


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep thats it That was a pretty fun weekend...whew!! Boy was it a drive from up here. Well worth it.

Take a look at that ride list I was telling you about....there are 100's


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Awe Amp23 I am sorry
Where are you located??


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

About 30 mins north of the GA/FL line... Brunswick/St Simons area. What yall are talking about I guess is "near" me... But not close enough to take my horse just for the occasion lol


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate that for you Especially in the area I live in there are soooooo many places to ride: From the State Parks to the Mtns. BUT you do have the beaches...that I will one day in my lifetime get to with my horse So see you have stuff that we dont up here, and I am jealous)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

qh21797 said:


> I hate that for you Especially in the area I live in there are soooooo many places to ride: From the State Parks to the Mtns. BUT you do have the beaches...that I will one day in my lifetime get to with my horse So see you have stuff that we dont up here, and I am jealous)


Hehe, my job is trail rides on the beach  but I have always wanted to do more riding in parks or in the mountains! I've done it on other horses on vacation but I wish I could take my horse!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

amp23 said:


> About 30 mins north of the GA/FL line... Brunswick/St Simons area. What yall are talking about I guess is "near" me... But not close enough to take my horse just for the occasion lol


Hey sorry....I know a few people that live down that way....not horse people but how old are you?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

18. Who do you know from down here?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! what a tack store! Hard pressed to find a tack shop that isn't in somebody's garage here. I have more tack in my bedroom than most tack shops.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

amp23 said:


> 18. Who do you know from down here?


Family friends......none your age. They are all in between the ages or 30-50 and 5-16.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahh. Around here pretty much everyone knows everyone though lol


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I love horsetown south. I took my horse there and they threw about 20 saddles on his back looking for a good fit. Most people know exit 212 as tanger outlet but to me it is all horsetown.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> I love horsetown south. I took my horse there and they threw about 20 saddles on his back looking for a good fit. Most people know exit 212 as tanger outlet but to me it is all horsetown.


lol Yes!! That is exactly right! Where are you from??


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Hehe, my job is trail rides on the beach


Sounds like a tough job, but somebody's go to do it. :lol:


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I am from Byron, just South of Macon.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Ya'll are south of me. :-( I'm in Western New York. It's quite a drive from NY to Georgia. Wish you all lived closer!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> I am from Byron, just South of Macon.



You're like 15 minutes from me..I'm right down 96.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Sounds like a tough job, but somebody's go to do it. :lol:


Haha  it's miserable when its like 50 with 20mph winds or when its a 110 heat index with NO winds, and more than not, the people suck, but I love my horses I work with


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I used to live on 96 until I bought my farm. Now I am off 42 outside of Byron.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm down 96 west towards I16.


----------

